# Some pics of my Supercharged R33



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Well im only new to the site so i thought i'd post up some pics of my exsisting car. its an R33 2.0 GTS with a custom eaton M45 conversion carried out by myself. Its a great car I spend more time cleaning it than anything else lol. Anyway, heres some pics of the engine


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Bootylicious also has a S/C R33, do a search for it. 
Nice car btw, very clean.


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't know why I haven't seen a blower on a GT-R yet. Everyone bangs on about lag versus response and the supercharger is the answer. Nice one mate


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice to see people are willing to think outside the box!

How does it drive?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Do you get that cool "Supercharger whine" when you stomp on it?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

hyrev said:


> Bootylicious also has a S/C R33, do a search for it


Two threads on it:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/63380-big-thank-you-abbey-motorsport.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/82001-my-super-charged-gts-rockingham.html


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Don't you run any air filters? It looks like an open afm at the s/c intake.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice 33,great to see someone who can step out of the mold and do something different for himself.Great stuff.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Twin Charge?













Mr. Keets said:


> I don't know why I haven't seen a blower on a GT-R yet. Everyone bangs on about lag versus response and the supercharger is the answer. Nice one mate


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

DarkChild said:


> Twin Charge?


Do you have any details on that engine, like who built it, cost of build, torque, power?

I have a twin-charged VW Golf 1.4. It works well and I've always wondered what it would be like on a GTR and how much it would cost to do it. I need to rebuild my GTR engine next year, would love to do this.

GTS20s - Nice car, what's it like to drive?


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Its a very strange powerband to have on a skyline. There is absolutely no lag. Pulls alot like a gtst at high rpm. I had it at JSF and it was out in the drifting course and the car got some attention and It just controls sooo well as its an easily managed power curve. 

I'm having a small bit of trouble with the fueling, its too rich, but im literally just sorting it. I had trouble with the belt been too loose, boost leaks with boost pipes blowing off and my recirculating valve been too small to release the pressure thust making the superchager stall slightly between gear changes at high rpm.

I put an airfilter on it afterwards. I just took that pic when I had put the last few pipes on
The R33 GTS 2.5 turbo is called a GTS25t so I taught it'd be cool to name my R33 GTs 2.0 supercharged GTS20s

heres a video of it when i first got it running. mental to here the noise of it. I had a huge boost leak in this video that I wasn't aware of. It was the main gasket at the supcharger and it was causing it to boost at 0.3 of at bar only and then 0.5 at 5000rpm onwards.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9lzN124288


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds awesome! love the whine


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i had an eaton on my polo, was awesome having instant boost. you dont realise how laggy turbos are until you have driven a supercharged car!
would have thought the m45 might have been a bit too small for the skyline though, i had mine on a 1.3 8v at 22 psi. Was awesome fun!

you cant beat the noise, if you can try to find someone to machine you some toothed belt pulleys, makes the world of difference!


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

M SKinner said:


> Sounds awesome! love the whine


Thanks


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

YouTube - Polo G40 eaton
that was my eaton conversion. 4.5k rev limit no full throttle (was on safety map for running in the engine, obviously was done after it had been run in but hadnt been mapped yet!)

i miss it so much! am glad that the whine lives on in bigger and better cars! good effort mate! i know how hard it is to supercharge a car!lol


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Ropey said:


> Do you have any details on that engine, like who built it, cost of build, torque, power?
> 
> I have a twin-charged VW Golf 1.4. It works well and I've always wondered what it would be like on a GTR and how much it would cost to do it. I need to rebuild my GTR engine next year, would love to do this.
> 
> GTS20s - Nice car, what's it like to drive?


i did see it somewhere ill try to have a look and see if i can find it, but what i can remember is that it cost a serious amount of money to do.
R & D is the biggest problem, you have got space issues in the engine bay, pipework, making an electric clutch for the charger, running the belts and then mapping! lol

it sounds simple but you try doing it! lol

a friend of a friend had a rear mounted twin charged 1.6 rst turbo engine mk2 fiesta, went like s##t off a shovel but they had more space to play with to work with obviously! it took them a silly amount of time to get it work properly!


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

G40tee said:


> YouTube - Polo G40 eaton
> that was my eaton conversion. 4.5k rev limit no full throttle (was on safety map for running in the engine, obviously was done after it had been run in but hadnt been mapped yet!)
> 
> i miss it so much! am glad that the whine lives on in bigger and better cars! good effort mate! i know how hard it is to supercharge a car!lol


Savage job mate. Any pics of the engine? did you use a Bosch saab turbo recirculating valve on it??


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

best pic i have. On a polo g40 the throttle body has a built in butterfly valves linked to the throttle cable, when on boost the butterfly valve is closed and all the air goes into the intake, when off boost the butterfly valve opens, this vents out the side of the throttle body into the atmosphere.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

ah I see, basically just like a bypass valve. Any idea were I can buy a bypass valve mate? I reckon my car would benefit from it big time


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

hmm now that is a question!
im sure one could be knocked up, its a simple idea really it just the fabrication that is the hard bit! Could you not put something like it into the hardpipes going to the throttle body, link it to the throttle cable. So it does the same thing, dependant on the throttle position depends on the angle of closure of the butterfly valve. i imagine it could be done.
but yeah i imagine your car will run alot smoother with something like that.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Use a recirculating BOV as a bypass. Just hook it up like normal! If you set it to a really "soft" setting it will bypass even at low throttle openings. Not just closed throttle


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

If it could be set soft enough to do that then that would work fine.

Look at getting a smaller pulley for the charger in the future, definate worthwhile mod. You can get 15% and 19% smaller ones for the m45. 7PSI on them (which is what they should run standard is nothing compared to what it can do. You think it whines now wait until then!lol
If you did than then the bypass valve or recirc would have to be setup properly so it opens when not on full throttle or you may get a lumpy or high idle and maybe lose drivability a bit.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

G40tee said:


> i did see it somewhere ill try to have a look and see if i can find it, but what i can remember is that it cost a serious amount of money to do.


Even with an HKS kit I am having a nightmare to get twincharging to work in an MR2...a skyline would be a 'mare I'd have thought!!

What sort of power on this SC'd Skyline then?
T


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

That's a very interesting set up there! Just curious, what kind of power does it make?


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Bit of a late reply lads sorry i havent been on in months! 

I should have her up and running properly after christmas, the s/c was disconnected until i got some funds together and even at that im trying to get the throttle body put before the s/c and a decent bypass valve fitted too but the search still continues for a bypass valve :bawling:


----------

